# Summer Trip to Victoria



## cmi (Dec 14, 2005)

My husband and I (with our 3 kids ages 8,5, 2) want to visit Victoria, however, after reading some postings on this bulletin board it doesn't sound like such a great idea.  It appears that there is not much to do there when compared to Vancouver.  Is this a fact??  Also, how long is the ferry ride from Vancouver to Victoria?  Wondering about how the kids would do in such a trip.  Thanks in advance for opinions, suggestions, sharing.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 14, 2005)

There are many things to see and do in Victoria - for all ages.  The museum here is definitely one of the best in Canada.  Whale watching is a popular activity - the little harbour boats are a fun thing - Butchart Gardens is a real winner.  The tally-Ho is a great way to see the city, the inner harbour is filled with a variety of activities - there are many beaches, parks and hiking spots.  It is not life in the fast lane, but Victoria is a friendly city and I am sure that you will enjoy your time here.  The ferry ride is an hour and a half, with a thirty minute drive into the city when you drive off.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 15, 2005)

Do you know if the Navy Band and Guard from HMCS Naden still do the sunset services in front of the parliament buildings in the summer? That used to be one of my favorites when I lived in Victoria many years ago. Actually HMCS Naden is now CFB Esquimalt I believe.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 16, 2005)

No more Navy band concerts in front of the parliamet buildings - except on very special occasions - sorry, that must have been nice.  There are many summer concerts in Beaconhill Park - close to downtown.  The big concert is the Symphony Splash in the inner harbour the first week-end in August.  That is one incredible concert that ends with fireworks.  Nearly all of Victoria turns out for this spectacular event!


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 16, 2005)

*Victoria is great*

Having been to both,m I would much prefer a trip to Victoria.  It has a European flavor that Vancouver does not.  The ferry ride is enjoyableand  you have a choice: the larger Princess boats from Seattle or smaller ferry that goes through the San Juans from Anacortes/Port Angeles?


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 16, 2005)

ronandjoan said:
			
		

> Having been to both,m I would much prefer a trip to Victoria.  It has a European flavor that Vancouver does not.  The ferry ride is enjoyableand  you have a choice: the larger Princess boats from Seattle or smaller ferry that goes through the San Juans from Anacortes/Port Angeles?



I have been on all of the ferries to Victoria from Port Angeles WA, Anacortes WA, Seattle WA, and Vancouver. My favorite is the Anacortes - Sidney ferry because of the scenery through the San Juan Islands. The Port Angeles - Victoria is the least interesting but is the fastest and takes you right into downtown Victoria. The problem is you have to get to Port Angeles.  However, the OP was asking about the ferry from Vancouver which would rule out the ones from Washington State.

Personally, I would definitely visit Victoria.


----------



## Murfie (Dec 16, 2005)

The ferry from Vancouver to Victoria is usually one hour and 30-40 minutes sailing time depending on if you are on a Spirit Class boat or another one.  You have to factor in loading and unloading time as well. You should arrive at the terminal at least 30 minutes before sailing time.  In prime time you might want to reserve.  Children usually enjoy the ferry ride.  There are play areas and arcade games.  Kids like to go outside on the deck and have the wind blow them around as well.  The ferry sails through the gulf islands - it's very beautiful.  If you are lucky - you might see orcas or other sea life.  The captain will usually anounce if there is a sighting.
There is lots to do in Victoria all summer long - Oak Bay Tea Party, Folkfest, Luminara, Open Space, Buccaneer Days, Sidney Days, Skafest, Greek Festival, Car shows, Goldstream Park plus the normal tourist attractions and the activities the others have mentioned - I can't even get to everything in the summer there is so much to do.


----------



## cmi (Dec 16, 2005)

*Which ferry to take Seattle or Vancouver??*

Thanks for all the replies to my original question.  I'm now certain that we will spend a whole week in Victoria this summer.  However, I have one more question.  Originally, I thought we should fly into Vancouver now I am reconsidering.  Maybe we should take the ferry from Seattle.  It would mean a shorter flight which would work out best for our 2 year old.  However, how long is the ferry ride from Seattle to Victoria?  Also, it sounds like there are several ferry companies??  Which would you recommend.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Murfie (Dec 16, 2005)

Washington State ferries has a web page including a section on how to get to Victoria.  They offer passenger only service from Seattle plus car ferries from other destinations such as Anacortes etc.  It's all listed on the web page.  BC ferries has a web page too with their sailings listed.  I choose which ferry I'm going to take based upon the route I want to travel and the length of the trip, not the actual type of ferry.   It's just as beautiful travelling through the San Juans as it is travelling through the Gulf Islands.  I always get sea sick on the boat to Port Angeles although that doesn't stop me from going there as I like to visit Port Angeles and the Olympic Mountains.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Victoria/Vancouver/Seattle Ferry Info*

CMI 

Here is the link for Washington State Ferry Info 

and
Go here for British Columbia (Vancouver/Victoria) Ferry Info 


Richard


----------



## hotmike98 (Feb 2, 2006)

Try the Victoria Clipper: about two and a half hours; they have package deals on ferry/hotels.


----------



## Zac495 (Feb 12, 2006)

From what I've gathered, there is only one ferry from Seattle to Victoria. But I'm not the expert! I'm from Philadelphia!   

http://www.victoriaclipper.com/terminal_location_parking


----------



## ricoba (Feb 12, 2006)

Zac495 said:
			
		

> From what I've gathered, there is only one ferry from Seattle to Victoria. But I'm not the expert! I'm from Philadelphia!
> 
> http://www.victoriaclipper.com/terminal_location_parking



You are correct.  

The Victoria Clipper is a passenger only ferry from downtown Seattle to Victoria.

The Washington State Ferries from Anacortes to Sidney are passenger & car ferries.

The BC Ferries go from Tsawwassen to Sidney, and are car- passenger ferries.

There are no ferries from Vancouver harbour to Victoria harbour....(did you notice my Canadian English spelling, eh?  )

Tsawwassen is south of Vancouver, past the city of Delta & Sidney is north of Victoria on Vancouver Island.

I have found over the years that kids of all ages love riding the BC Ferries ( which I have done many, many, many times with lots of kids and adults).

Enjoy,

Rick


----------



## itchyfeet (Feb 12, 2006)

If you go to Victoria be sure to take a whale watching trip.  We had an orca that came right up to the side of our boat & turned over - I looked right into its eyes.  Mind boggling experience!  Be sure to take one of the "covered" boats--they have bathrooms & protection from the weather.  Although we were there in August, it was mighty cold once we got away from shore.


----------



## cmi (Mar 3, 2006)

Thank you all.  

I looked at BC Ferries website.  That will be our choice. Hope the kids like it.  I will make sure we do the whale watching.  Maybe not for me (I don't like cold), but will make sure my kids and husband go.  I have been whale watching before and I get pretty seasick .

Chris


----------



## ricoba (Mar 3, 2006)

cmi said:
			
		

> Thank you all.
> 
> I looked at BC Ferries website.  That will be our choice. Hope the kids like it.  I will make sure we do the whale watching.  Maybe not for me (I don't like cold), but will make sure my kids and husband go.  I have been whale watching before and I get pretty seasick .
> 
> Chris



I still remember a number of years ago when a pod of Orca's swam within sight of a BC Ferry I was traveling from Pender Island to Tsawwassen.  I have done that same trip dozens of times and only had the Orca's as visitors on that one trip.  The sight of watching them breech and swim in the distance made the trip extra memorable.


----------



## Murfie (Mar 4, 2006)

I have seen orcas several times from the ferries.  The captain will make an announcement so you won't miss them if they are spotted.  I have also seen orcas from shore - both at East Sooke and on San Juan Island so you might get to see them even if you don't take in the whale watching trip.  Whle your family is whale watching you could have a day at the spa!


----------



## katsgarden (Mar 4, 2006)

I live in the Seattle area and have taken all the routes available to Victoria, and my opinion is the Canadian ferry system is the best one to take. Sometimes it's a slow getting thru customs at the border, so give yourself plenty of time. You'll really enjoy the beautiful scenery through the Gulf Islands. My least favorite is out of Port Angeles. Victoria is a beautiful city with all the flowers and many fun things to do.


----------



## Jwerking (Mar 21, 2006)

katsgarden said:
			
		

> I live in the Seattle area and have taken all the routes available to Victoria, and my opinion is the Canadian ferry system is the best one to take. Sometimes it's a slow getting thru customs at the border, so give yourself plenty of time. You'll really enjoy the beautiful scenery through the Gulf Islands. My least favorite is out of Port Angeles. Victoria is a beautiful city with all the flowers and many fun things to do.



Oh my gosh, we have just confirmed for summer 2007 and all this ferry discussion is getting complicated and I am sure can be very expensive to transport a rental car and passengers.  Is it better to just take a passenger ferry to Vancouver Island and just rent a car there or is this even a feasible option.  We will be going mid-island (Pacific Shores resort) to Nanimiao (sorry for misspelling) from Vancouver or Seattle.  Have not decided. 

And literally, all the discussion about seasickness is not welcome - since I am the first to fall - I get sick tied up to the dock - usually wait on land until the thing leaves - cannot stand the bobbing.  All the times that I go on snorkeling trips, etc in Hawaii for big bucks and just pray for calm waters.  Bonine cuts the edge but is not a 100% guarantee.  Of course, I can try the patches again, but they make you blind - but who needs to see - LOL!  Ah, that is how it works - if you can't see - then my brain won't register the motion bobbing up and down.  But for me, closing my eyes does not seem to work, only seems to increase the sense of nauseat.  Ginger, pressure point bracelets, guess I should try it all. 

Joyce


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Pressure bracelets*

Hi Joyce,
I'm another person who gets sick with a boat bobbing while tied up at the dock.  I also get airsick.  I bought the pressure wristlets a few years ago.  I read that it's all in the mind that they work, and I didn't think they would work.  I was wrong!!  I've been using them ever since - on boats and planes.  

I'd definitely recommend trying them.  You'll find them in the drugstore where they have Dramamine on display.

Sue


----------



## eal (Mar 21, 2006)

*flights from Vancouver to Comox and Victoria*

Ferries in British Columbia are expensive, have long line-ups in the summer time, and the waters can be rough.  Westjet has relatively inexpensive flights to and from Vancouver to Victoria (south island) and Comox (closer to Nanaimo).  It might make more sense to fly or to go as foot passengers and rent a car when you get to shore.


----------

